# ACPI-related warning on boot



## rft (Jun 2, 2010)

I getting ACPI-related warning when system loads.


```
acpi0: <7642MS A7642100> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
ACPI Error (dswload-0772): [PCI0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20100331/psloop-326)
ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\\] (Node 0xffffffff8073c880), AE_NOT_FOUND
```

Full dmesg is here.

What does it means and how to fix?


----------



## lme@ (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably not a problem. But you can try to debug this:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/acpi-debug.html


----------

